# Photo aficionados.. DSLR question



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Canon Digital Rebel XTI now or Canon Digital Rebel XSI which is due out in a month?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

off topic or photography forum?

:dunno:


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

goodkarma said:


> off topic or photography forum?
> 
> :dunno:


oh we have one of those???


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I have an XTi and I absolutely love it. 

The XSi looks like an improvement by using SD (and not CF which the XTi uses) and a better sensor (12.2mp vs 10mp). Live viewing on the larger LCD is pretty cool too. Nifty updates but nothing earth shattering.

If the XTi price drops then I'd probably get the XTi.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> I have an XTi and I absolutely love it.
> 
> The XSi looks like an improvement by using SD (and not CF which the XTi uses) and a better sensor (12.2mp vs 10mp). Live viewing on the larger LCD is pretty cool too. Nifty updates but nothing earth shattering.
> 
> If the XTi price drops then I'd probably get the XTi.


Thats the one I ordered... but I was reading about the XSI ... but I would say stick with the tried and true.


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541530275.htm


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Pvt. Joker said:


> http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541530275.htm


Love Nikons but the 80 is more than i want to spend and the 40's need for certain lens kills it.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Pvt. Joker said:


> http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541530275.htm


Pfft.
http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/SLR1164.htm


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Ashe said:


> Love Nikons but the 80 is more than i want to spend and the 40's need for certain lens kills it.


Then get the 60.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Boile said:


> Pfft.
> http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/SLR1164.htm


lol... i need the camera to capture my vacation...not buy the camera with my vacation funds!


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Boile said:


> Then get the 60.


that was the plan but then i read that its a slight better model than the 40.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Ashe said:


> that was the plan but then i read that its a slight better model than the 40.


what's wrong with that? 
And the 40 doesn't need special lenses. It just won't suppot certain older lenses. If you're new to Nikon, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

Boile said:


> Pfft.
> http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/SLR1164.htm


This one doesn't even come with a lens.:yikes:

http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541531372.htm


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Pvt. Joker said:


> http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541530275.htm


who uses nikon :dunno:


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

25 years ago, this was state of the art. I still have one around here somewhere. I wonder if it's worth anything?:dunno:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Pvt. Joker said:


> 25 years ago, this was state of the art. I still have one around here somewhere. I wonder if it's worth anything?:dunno:


25 years ago that camera was beaten by this one. 
And my dad still has it somewhere. :rofl:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Account closed at users request


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Olympus - E420... (Would go well if you had an MB...)


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

Pentax K10D is what i have. I looked at the the XTi and XT, didn't like either. The D80 is a really nice camera but it is fairly pricey.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

Digital Camera Review and News is by far the best place to discuss and find news about photography.

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

Between XTI and XSI I would wait the month and get the Digic III with the bigger viewer. Going from a 2.5 to a 3 inch viewer makes a big difference in getting the shot right before you walk away. You also get live view something I thought I would never use but found myself using alot on the tripod.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Giddeeup said:


> Between XTI and XSI I would wait the month and get the Digic III with the bigger viewer. Going from a 2.5 to a 3 inch viewer makes a big difference in getting the shot right before you walk away. You also get live view something I thought I would never use but found myself using alot on the tripod.


i have the xti but if i had a choose now, i would get the xsi.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

I might just go the route of the XSI if I can get someone to buy the TXI.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe said:


> I might just go the route of the XSI if I can get someone to buy the TXI.


the xsi also comes with an improved kit lens which will last you until you get an addiction to large aperture lens. :eeps:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

HW said:


> the xsi also comes with an improved kit lens which will last you until you get an addiction to large aperture lens. :eeps:


Add VR to that addiction list. :eeps:


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> the xsi also comes with an improved kit lens which will last you until you get an addiction to large aperture lens. :eeps:


nah... i am going to stick with the xti for now.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Ok got my camera... now I need accessories...

What kind of case? hard case or a bigger one? Extra battery any other things i need to take into consideration?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe said:


> Ok got my camera... now I need accessories...
> 
> What kind of case? hard case or a bigger one? Extra battery any other things i need to take into consideration?


battery grip is a good to have. some bad reviews on the canon "hard case".

tripod and shutter remote :dunno:


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

This looks like a good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Accesso...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1205425822&sr=1-4


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe said:


> This looks like a good deal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Accesso...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1205425822&sr=1-4


there is another kit out there with the grip. great for those who have big hands, or want to add a bit of weight for balancing heavy lenses.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> there is another kit out there with the grip. great for those who have big hands, or want to add a bit of weight for balancing heavy lenses.


thanks.. i will look around.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Ashe said:


> Ok got my camera... now I need accessories...
> 
> What kind of case? hard case or a bigger one? Extra battery any other things i need to take into consideration?


Cases, especially hard ones, are so 70's.

Get a backpack with internal divisions for body, lenses, accessories, etc.
Here's what's in my wish list:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...UTF8&coliid=I16YI2E12KK23&colid=3SJMCLNDJKDSB


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Boile said:


> Cases, especially hard ones, are so 70's.
> 
> Get a backpack with internal divisions for body, lenses, accessories, etc.
> Here's what's in my wish list:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...UTF8&coliid=I16YI2E12KK23&colid=3SJMCLNDJKDSB


Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## speedminded (Feb 24, 2007)

Boile said:


> Add VR to that addiction list. :eeps:


..or IS.

I'm looking into the XSI but wanting a 24-70 F2.8L first. I'll sell my 300mm F4.0L IS to get it if I have to!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> The XSi looks like an improvement by using SD (and not CF which the XTi uses) ...


Pardon my naivete, but why is SD superior to CF?

:dunno:

My camera takes either/both, but I've only been using CF.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> Pardon my naivete, but why is SD superior to CF?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> My camera takes either/both, but I've only been using CF.


Size. Mini-SD FTW.
But CF still holds the edge on speed.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Boile said:


> Size. Mini-SD FTW.
> But CF still holds the edge on speed.


Ah...


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Boile said:


> Size. Mini-SD FTW.
> But CF still holds the edge on speed.


From what I was reading it makes it easier for people with point and shoots to get a DSLR and use the same memory .


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Boile said:


> Size. Mini-SD FTW.
> But CF still holds the edge on speed.


At these sizes, I actually prefer the additional heft of the CF card.

Alex


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Ashe said:


> From what I was reading it makes it easier for people with point and shoots to get a DSLR and use the same memory .


A smaller memory card allows more design flexibility to the manufacturers. As long as a card can support the required bandwidth I don't see why a manufacturer would choose to use a larger size. 
Claiming compatibility with PS cameras isn't a big selling point. Claiming a lighter overall weight for a DSLR is.


----------

